# Black slime/hair algae



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

I have been getting this on my pieces of driftwood. It hasn't shown up on the plants. What causes this type of algae? I started noticeing it more when I switched back from RO to tap water.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out our Algae Finder


----------

